# Turbo numbness



## Garz (15 Jan 2010)

I got a Tacx trainer recently and have on a couple of occasions experience the old boy down below going numb.

I have ridden my current bike over 2k miles for the last half of 2009 with no experience of this, anybody else have similar or could share as to why this happens?


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2010)

This is probably due to the fixed position of the trainer. When your on your road bike you will have subtle adjustments of movement releiving the presssure on the nerve you may need a different saddle for the trainer. Or just try getting out of the saddle a few times on your trainer.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2010)

I tend to suffer from the same problem. I don't have the same saddle as on my road bikes and it isn't possible to get exactly the same position on the gym bike either. I work around the problem by taking short breaks to restore blood flow.

I did a 65 minute session this afternoon and broke it into four 15 minute parts and a 5 minute warm-down. I got off each time for a stretch and a drink of water. I find a 1 minute break is enough to denumb the old nuts.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2010)

Not a funny business this lukesmum and I went 15 years without kids,gave up racing for a couple of seasons,low and behold 2 lovely boys.(nothing to do with her riding horses 4 hours a day!)

Anyway no need for contraception back to 20k a year training.


----------



## Garz (15 Jan 2010)

Haha, nice one lukesdad. Cheers for the advice guys, in the mean time I shall await for the next saddle sales to pick up a new one as im still on the stock boardman which cant be the best!


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Jan 2010)

How do you stop your head getting numb too?


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> How do you stop your head getting numb too?



Dont do headstands on your saddle.


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Jan 2010)

ROFL


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

Just mix it up till the weather is forgiving!


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jan 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> How do you stop your head getting numb too?



Ive made a little handle bar stand out of 2 old plastic light brackets some ali and hardboard, and read my cyling mags and books hold the pages with 2 bits of string and a couple of weights amazing how the time goes.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jan 2010)

I get same problem on the turbo, but never out on the road. My solution on the turbo is to just stand and pedal when I start to loose feelings in my todger for about 15 seconds, sadly it breaks up the rythmn especially if your in a high cadence and low gear so you have to raise the resistance and a higher gear to make it possible to stand.

I'm actually kicking myself as I fitted a new saddle and I had it set so I never got numbness, then I altered it as I felt it was a bit too far back, now I have got numbness and cannot get it back to where it was.


----------



## zacklaws (16 Jan 2010)

I get same problem on the turbo, but never out on the road. My solution on the turbo is to just stand and pedal when I start to loose feelings in my todger for about 15 seconds, sadly it breaks up the rythmn especially if your in a high cadence and low gear so you have to raise the resistance and a higher gear to make it possible to stand.

I'm actually kicking myself as I fitted a new saddle and I had it set so I never got numbness, then I altered it as I felt it was a bit too far back, now I have got numbness and cannot get it back to where it was.


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

I adjusted mine today, trouble is till I get out and do some 'proper' road mileage I wont know if it's better.


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2010)

I adjusted mine today, trouble is till I get out and do some 'proper' road mileage I wont know if it's better.


----------

